
Removing the headphone jack makes sense - Golf_Hotel_Mike
https://medium.com/asymptotic-future/removing-the-headphone-jack-makes-sense-c8d227e2554f
======
taneq
And now I have to charge my phone, my watch, and both headphones before
leaving the house. Hurrah.

